# DELL STUDIO 1747 - is it working with linux?

## Marcinnnn

Hi,

I just want to ask if anyone experienced something good or bad about using this notebook with Linux. I thinking about buying it, but I really don't want to have something what is "windows only".

Thanks

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

My suggestion is to try liveCD/DVD on it.

----------

## Marcinnnn

Uh.. it's not easy in a shop. Actualy I really don't need much. I just want to know if ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4650HD will be ok on Linux for sure.

----------

## ursusca

Yes it will   :Smile:  It is supported by ATI

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.32&lang=English

----------

## Marcinnnn

Uh... yea, but I prefer experience. Know I have notebook which has also drivers for Linux for graphic card VIA Chrome and it just doesn't work. I don't want same thing again. I also hope that Turbo Mode in i7 works fine on Linux.

----------

## rtomek

 *Marcinnnn wrote:*   

> Uh... yea, but I prefer experience. Know I have notebook which has also drivers for Linux for graphic card VIA Chrome and it just doesn't work. I don't want same thing again. I also hope that Turbo Mode in i7 works fine on Linux.

 

chrome was cheap crap that was never oficially supported.  That ATI card is oficially supported

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Marcinnnn wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I just want to ask if anyone experienced something good or bad about using this notebook with Linux. I thinking about buying it, but I really don't want to have something what is "windows only".
> 
> Thanks

 

I have the 1535 and everything is supported, I guess that the hardware isn't that different

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> chrome was cheap crap that was never oficially supported.

 

I have a little m/b with Via C7 CPU (1.5 GHz, 12 W) and S3 UniChrome Pro. Cool and quiet. This set is able to decode and display high-definition MPEG-4 video with ease. Using OpenChrome driver.

Cheap crap? Maybe. But it does what it has to do.

Regarding that laptop. Some laptops have the TCM module. This itself is not evil, but it can be used in an evil way by an evil company. For instance, it can be used to "lock in" the preinstalled Windows and to block other operation systems. Basically you are buying the right to use MS Windows, you will not own the copy of OS nor the hardware it is running on. Don't know if they sell such a crap in your country but you may want to check it, better safe than sorry.

----------

